# goddamn you furries.



## Zhael (Jun 25, 2010)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37910015/ns/technology_and_science-tech_and_gadgets/

No comment.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 27, 2010)

He missed the plane flight to AnthroCon. D=


----------



## Riv (Jun 27, 2010)

> the phenomenon is still comfortably contained on the other side of the Atlantic



I lol'd. They're writing about it like a zombie apocalypse or something...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 27, 2010)

The srs tone to the article is the funniest thing.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 27, 2010)

That is the most random thing on Google Earth ever.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 27, 2010)

why the long face?


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 27, 2010)

i love how they make it sound like its a ghost or something.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

Realistic animal heads are freaking creepy


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 27, 2010)

UK suiter Blacksnip uses one of those masks, I think. He's such a nice guy.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> UK suiter Blacksnip uses one of those masks, I think. He's such a nice guy.


 That's not as bad though


----------



## Xenke (Jun 27, 2010)

I associate that mask with the part the part of the internet that isn't furry. I wouldn't personally know, but a big /b/tard friend of mine places this mask in with other great things such as mega milk.

Whatever though, I can see a furry having it.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I associate that mask with the part the part of the internet that isn't furry. I wouldn't personally know, but a big /b/tard friend of mine places this mask in with other great things such as mega milk.
> 
> Whatever though, I can see a furry having it.


 Whenever I see one of these masks, I think of sex


----------



## Deosil Fox (Jun 27, 2010)

:|  That's just not right man. I feel there is a line in the Furry Fandom, and that... well... dude wtf actually.


----------



## Machine (Jun 27, 2010)

I want one of those masks.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 27, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I want one of those masks.


 
Stand outside someone's house with it at night.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 27, 2010)

Those horse masks are a plague that is spreading at a frightening pace.

Sadly, there is no escape.


----------



## BabyRoo (Jun 27, 2010)

I suppose that they forgot to rave about the oil spill and decided to talk about THIS.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 27, 2010)

"Watch as people scramble to avoid you!"

XD


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jun 27, 2010)

LOLEd irl X3. This dude seems familiar...


----------



## zizii (Jun 27, 2010)

LOLOL, they act like this is something new.


----------



## Ames (Jun 28, 2010)

Reminds me of this:

[yt]9nleVmEfVK8[/yt]


----------



## Syradact (Jun 28, 2010)

[yt]ffDPTKn7HiY[/yt]
This was how I was first introduced to these horse masks.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd hit it.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Those horse masks are a plague that is spreading at a frightening pace.
> 
> Sadly, there is no escape.


 Most of those heads look like they're saying HOLY SHIT


----------



## Xenke (Jun 28, 2010)

Syradact said:


> [yt]ffDPTKn7HiY[/yt]
> This was how I was first introduced to these horse masks.


 
^this


----------

